# How are the classes going?



## Troll (Apr 6, 2017)

has everyone had time to review everything in their class? Has it been hard or easy going?

Please state which class you are enrolled in


----------



## Mithrandir918 (Apr 7, 2017)

Troll said:


> has everyone had time to review everything in their class? Has it been hard or easy going?
> 
> Please state which class you are enrolled in


EET Class,

Class is going very well, all caught up, just reviewing for the now till the big day.  

Pass or fail this class has been one of the better continuing education I have done in my career even with a masters in structural.  I have also take 2 other courses in the past for the SE without much luck, this one is hands down the best.


----------



## Civil Dawg (Apr 7, 2017)

EET Vertical.  Agree about the class being great.  I'm doing the on-demand webinar and with work, building a house, and having a 1 year old it's tough to find time to watch all the videos but I've reviewed all the notes and done all the homework and can't say enough good things about them.  Theres probably 30-50 homework problems for each section (Loads/Analysis, Concrete, Wood, Steel, Masonry, Bridges) so thats 200-300 problems that I've been able to work through.

I have all the codes and a few supplements to the codes but, especially for the morning session, plan on using the EET notes for at least 75% of the exam like the CERM is used for the morning PE.  I have a little more to review for bridges and then I"ll be all caught up on the notes/homework and plan on doing the simulated exam Sunday.  As Mithrandir stated, regardless of the outcome of the exam, this has been a great continuing education experience and I've found myself referencing my EET notes at work multiple times over the past few months.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Apr 8, 2017)

Doing the School of PE classes for SE Lateral and it has been going well.  I think the classes have been pretty thorough and have definitely filled in gaps in my knowledge - particularly related to buildings as I an primarily a bridge designer.  This weekend is the last set then I just need to review everything to make sure I have it all down and know where everything is.  Like Mr. Dawg above I think my notes will end up serving almost like the CERM or SERM for the morning.


----------



## StructuralVFL (Apr 10, 2017)

I've been doing the PPI OnDemand course.  I finished all the recordings a few weeks ago minus a few Bridge ones that I was saving for later so that it stays fresh (finished those last week).  It was a good class in terms of gathering appropriate resources and getting some info that I was never taught in school or have had to work on in my career so far.  Some of the basics were harped on a little longer than I thought should have been, dragging the classes out. But at least I was an OnDemand student and could just pause it and come back to it later.

I've just been spending the last couple of weeks doing practice problem after practice problem and hoping for time to stop.  Hasn't worked yet.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 10, 2017)

StructuralVFL said:


> I've been doing the PPI OnDemand course.  I finished all the recordings a few weeks ago minus a few Bridge ones that I was saving for later so that it stays fresh (finished those last week).  It was a good class in terms of gathering appropriate resources and getting some info that I was never taught in school or have had to work on in my career so far.  Some of the basics were harped on a little longer than I thought should have been, dragging the classes out. But at least I was an OnDemand student and could just pause it and come back to it later.
> 
> I've just been spending the last couple of weeks doing practice problem after practice problem and hoping for time to stop.  Hasn't worked yet.


StructuralVFL, since you're doing the OnDemand you don't have access to the PPI forums. Give me a shout out via PM if you have any questions. If I get the time I'll see if I can summarize some of the things we've brought up this current course.


----------

